# Bald is beautiful



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It's not weird seeing him short, I still see my dog, my boy that I love! I still look at him and squeal 'You're so cute!'
> 
> As it should be


And when does Vegas ever not look cute?! Eh?!!!  lol


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love this dog.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Black Velvet Vegas,
"Ain't nuthin' but a Hound Dog!" 
Elvis is singing.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

He looks happy!! 

Two winters in a row now I've forgotten how tiny Jewel is and in the spring when we cut her down I spend like a week squealling "You're so tiny! My tiny baby!"


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to him actually being able to SEE up instead of his topknot getting in the way, and it'll be nicer for swimming too. I think he'll miss his brushing since that's turned into our bonding time and he loves it, maybe I'll just give him a good brush massage


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Another satisfied customer! He looks so happy with his new cut. I bet he's glad to have all that extra fur off now that it is warming up.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww, he still looks handsome! He has such a beautiful face. I want to do this to Leroy *so* bad! Trying to grow his hair for competition but can't decide on a clip. Don't let my husband see these pics! Right after I saw Vegas's after photo, I was thinking "Where is Countryboy?" lol I plan on shaving my Havanese down all over in a couple of weeks. Can't wait! Ain't it refreshing?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I showed my husband the pics! I couldn't refrain from sharing. His response: "He looks so much better! I love it! He looks nice and sporty."


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks amazing! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love it on him.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I REALLY like it! He seriously is handsome! I'm tempted to take my dogs super easy this summer too. They lost their pants a few weeks ago and have bracelets, Kai lost his fluff, maybe will do something similar to Vegas.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

He is one of those guys who can carry off the Vin Diesel look, and he sports it so proudly. What a great smile this guy has.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I love this dog.


I know, right! There's just something about him.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

He always looks so happy. And handsome. And regal.


----------



## .wesss (Feb 7, 2012)

I took Jeffrey to the groomer to get a nice cut. I had told her specific instructions on what I wanted. Anyway, he came back completely shaved like this too! Maybe even a bit shorter. Being apricot and all, he looks like lamb chop now. Haha!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, Vegas has eyes! Beautiful ones, too.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I wanted to do something similar for my puppy this summer, I'm still waiting for my clippers to arrive  I love that face in the third photo.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I want that cut on L.A.!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

I love that close up of his face. That smile is awesome. He knows he's a good looking boy.

Greg


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I keep coming back to this, man I love seeing his face! What blade did you use? I'm going to show this to my (grown) kids, I think they would love this cut too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> I keep coming back to this, man I love seeing his face! What blade did you use? I'm going to show this to my (grown) kids, I think they would love this cut too!


His body was shaved with a #3 on coat that hadn't been washed for a week, and brushed the day before. Though he's a pretty clean dog, especially under all the hair. I didn't do much scissoring above his shaved feed, I just took my #3 reverse up that longer hair that sticks there after you go with the grain down the ankle.

I think it's seriously cute to see him sitting on the couch with his head on the back looking out the window because his big floppy ears fold back over his neck. It's so much easier to get a good rub on his neck now! A groomer friend keeps saying 'Chicken legs!' when she see's him, but I think his long legs move very elegantly.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

I had to chuckle when I saw the pic with all the hair on the ground.


----------

